# What is the best generator for the money?



## Biff (Apr 22, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a generator and was wondering your thoughts on which one was the best deal for the money. I obviously like Honda generators but don't really want to spend that much money!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

You can't afford NOT to buy a Honda.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought a new Honda EU2000I for $857 and i must say it is worth every penny. Very light, compact, good power output, very quiet and this thing is a gas sipper.


----------



## tymans (Jul 19, 2007)

Another vote for a Honda, spend the extra, i didnt and learned my lesson


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought a new Honda EU2000I also, winced at the price and soon realized I bought the right generator. I use it to power my truck showroom display.
I paid $900 and they filled it with oil and gas and spent time showing me what I should do.
I was tempted to buy the Ebay ones for $400, glad I didn't, there is no shortage of people that wished they ended up buying the Honda.


----------



## BirmanBuilders (Aug 24, 2005)

You get what you pay for, especially when it comes to generators. Don't be tempted by the other crap out there and buy the Honda. It's worth it for no headaches.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

Ive been using a kawasaki generator since 1987 but if it ever dies ill go with the Honda One pull and it starts .


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Honda for a "Job Site" gennie.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I picked up a TroyBilt 7800W (B&S) like new, post hurricane for $600. The sucker runs like a top and is electric start. Maybe not as quiet as the Honda but such-a-deal!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I was gonna say where I work I only see Hondas....I guess its the same all over North America!


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm partial to Yamaha, never had any issues with them. I wouldn't hesitate to buy Honda either.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Honda here too :thumbup:


----------



## FJRFencer (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a Devilbliss - briggs 8000 watt 10K surge. Its a 2000 model. starts 1 pull. It aint quiet, but it works good.

I think I paid $1400


----------



## Curb Guy (Oct 23, 2008)

Honda! For my cars, street bike, dirt bikes, concrete mixers, generators, curb extrusion machine, etc


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

My Honda EU3000IS is great. Quiet, dependable, key start, gas miser. Only downside, it only has 110V outlets, no 220V. Great on the job and will run my RV when needed.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> My Honda EU3000IS is great. Quiet, dependable, key start, gas miser. Only downside, it only has 110V outlets, no 220V. Great on the job and will run my RV when needed.


Make some 220's!


----------



## deadjed (Dec 23, 2008)

I wish honda made higher output generators , diesel , etc . 

Anyone had luck with kubota generators ?


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

have the honda eu3000 for my heat box ,its so quite i can run a fan next to it and the fan makes more noise


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

deadjed said:


> I wish honda made higher output generators , diesel , etc .
> 
> Anyone had luck with kubota generators ?



Kubota makes outstanding Heavy, Industrial, and materials handling equipment, so I imagine they make viable gennies!


----------



## deadjed (Dec 23, 2008)

I need to find a kubota dealer around here .


----------

